# Miami, BU, Temple, UT, Syracuse?LMU



## mywade (Feb 18, 2012)

I can only see information from big four here. Is there any news from Miami, BU, Temple, UT, Syracuse, LMU? Any Interview? Or AD already?


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi @ Mywade

Just got an acceptance notification from BU (via email)! Anyone else?


----------



## selinabina (Mar 6, 2012)

Jaybird, what program did you apply to?


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally posted by Jaybird14:
> Hi @ Mywade
> 
> Just got an acceptance notification from BU (via email)! Anyone else?



Oops, should have included that...Screenwriting Concentration.


----------



## darkew (Mar 6, 2012)

Screenwriting here.
I applied to UT Austin. No word yet.

I know some people have already been accepted into LMU.


----------



## selinabina (Mar 6, 2012)

Im screenwriting as well. I got into LMU a few weeks back but havent heard from BU yet.


----------



## mywade (Mar 6, 2012)

All I concentrate on is film production. And got rejected from UT and nothing from the rest school. I'm from China and 've no experience in film making before. It's really hard for me.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry the process has been rough on you, mywade. It has definitely been taking a toll on my confidence as well.

Selinabina- as it would happen, I very much want to hear from LMU but no word yet. Anyway- feels good to be accepted somewhere. Do you think you will go (To LMU) or are you hoping for BU?


----------



## alract (Mar 7, 2012)

I got into BU yesterday as well! I too am waiting to hear from LMU. The more I'm getting into this process the more I realize my mentor was right ... It really is a crapshoot.


----------



## selinabina (Mar 7, 2012)

Jaybird14, i just heard back from BU today. Rejected. I wanted to be in LA but applied to BU since I'm living in Boston right now anyways and it just made sense to apply. Since I got into LMU, I know I'm definitely moving out to LA. Still waiting to hear back from UCLA and AFI. Congrats on getting into BU!


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys! I applied to Temple as well. Has anyone heard anything? It has been so long since I am an international applicant and the deadline is 11/1. Still no word...


----------



## gavrisr (Mar 16, 2012)

I was accepted to BU Film Production with scholarship about 10 days ago.

@Flowerkid - I was also accepted to Temple yesterday with an informal email, and apparently the official letters will be out any day now. I am also an international student by the way.


----------



## mywade (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, I was accepted to Unversity of Miami. I'm from China and I'm learning EE now. So I'm really satisfied with what I got. Good luck to everyone here. PS: I've heard nothing from LMU and Temple Still. I applied for Production


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 16, 2012)

> gavrisr


Congrats!!! Are you going to accept or you will go to BU or elsewhere?
Hope I will hear from them soon.


----------



## gavrisr (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Flowerkid.

I still havent decided but I will probably reject Temple. I am still waiting on more results though.


----------



## Tony127 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by mywade:
> Hello everyone, I was accepted to Unversity of Miami. I'm from China and I'm learning EE now. So I'm really satisfied with what I got. Good luck to everyone here. PS: I've heard nothing from LMU and Temple Still. I applied for Production


hi wade.Could you tell me your QQ,i am got into Um too.


----------



## Alej (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Syracuse?


----------



## mywade (Mar 21, 2012)

My qq is 527521800. Where are you from TONY?


----------

